# Tire Opinions for Sand



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

Have a Tacoma 4x4 that actually purchased from someone here on 2cool. Anyhow, shopping for some new shoes for it. Looking for something good in the sand, ie PINS. Considering some BFG T/A KO's, but would like some more insight.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

i have been running the Pro Comp AT and have good luck with them. The also have a 50k mile tread life warranty. Cant see 50k in them but they have been great tires so far.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Running in sand you want little to no tread, a straight hwy tred is best. You also want rounded shoulders, so they will float and not dig in.

Back in the old days, we used to find a set of worn out cadillac tires to put on out trucks and jeeps if we wanted to run down the beach in the sand.

Put a set of mud grips on and you had better have a good winch....


----------



## txrowdy (Nov 7, 2008)

I would reccommend the Interco TrXus STS as long as you are not trying to use them in the mud. They are perfect for the street as well and should offer a fair amount of tread life

http://www.intercotire.com/tires.php?id=12&g=1

You really cant go wrong with an all terain either....just lower your tire pressure once you get to the beach and you should be good to go.


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

My application would be an occasional run through Yarborough pass via PINS. No mudding with maybe an occasional soft spot during dove season in some field, but doubtful.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

I had a set of 33x12.5x15 BF All-Terrains on my '96 Tacoma and they were excellent in the sand.


----------



## txrowdy (Nov 7, 2008)

C.Hern5972 said:


> i have been running the Pro Comp AT and have good luck with them. The also have a 50k mile tread life warranty. Cant see 50k in them but they have been great tires so far.


My brother has this tire on his z71 and is about to hit 45k with enought tread to get to 50. He has used them in the sand alot and has had good luck with them. says the traction is great in the sand but be carefull in the mud if its thick clay.


----------



## nehsteve (Apr 1, 2010)

*Sand hills of south Texas*

I have the bfg's on my 09 chevy crew and have to be careful on my land in south Texas they dig in bad. My dad has reg street tires and can drive where I can't.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I ran Michleans LTX m/s on my Tacoma .... I had good milage on them as I did 95% on highway ......

I out hem on every truck I own, until I moved to the Tundra, where I had to go to the A/T 2's


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

BFG AT's are hard to beat. Still have them on my Jeep. Locker in the rear and I can drive down to the jetties and never put it in 4wd. The 350 helps too but the tires are solid in the sand. get the widest ones you can. You want a W I D E footprint o that you can "float" in the soft stuff.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Nitto Terra Grapplers are not that great for sand.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Best tire I have seen is not legal to drive on the road. Farm implement tires used for trailers. Tread pattern is ribs only with soft shoulders and tubes to go low on air pressure. Saw a pickup truck towing a net boat in Carolina Outer Banks leasurely driving in the soft sand.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

txrowdy said:


> My brother has this tire on his z71 and is about to hit 45k with enought tread to get to 50. He has used them in the sand alot and has had good luck with them. says the traction is great in the sand but be carefull in the mud if its thick clay.


Well im glad to hear this. I rotate mine every 3k miles and i hope i get 50k out of mine. All my driving is on the road and pulling my boat. Id be happy as heck. ill definately get another set when these are gone. I had the BFG A/T and they sucked on wet roads. Tended to be slippery


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

bigfishtx said:


> Running in sand you want little to no tread, a straight hwy tred is best. You also want rounded shoulders, so they will float and not dig in.
> 
> Back in the old days, we used to find a set of worn out cadillac tires to put on out trucks and jeeps if we wanted to run down the beach in the sand.
> 
> Put a set of mud grips on and you had better have a good winch....


Wide and flat boys,wide and flat.....flotation is what it's all about...


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

I had a set of Nitto Dune Grapplers under my '05 Tacoma. I loved em in the sand. Only problem I had with them was that they tended to skate a little an wet roads. Overall I would rate em about a 7 1/2. They were pretty sharp looking though with the flames on the sidewalls.


----------



## Red Tide (Jul 26, 2010)

General Grabbers have taken me and 8k lbs of truck and gear from Hillcrest to padre. Only 8k miles on them so far and i have been very impressed.


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

aggieanglr said:


> I had a set of Nitto Dune Grapplers under my '05 Tacoma. I loved em in the sand. Only problem I had with them was that they tended to skate a little an wet roads. Overall I would rate em about a 7 1/2. They were pretty sharp looking though with the flames on the sidewalls.


I thought of putting those on when the time comes to putting some new shoes on my sled. Look pretty cool!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Pretty much any AT type tire is going to do well in the sand if you air it down to 15-20 PSI. Don't spend the money on fancy sand specific tires. Get something that will last, and invest in a 12 V air compressor and a set of air down valves do you don't have to sit there for 5 min with each tire to air it down.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

When I described the "Ultimate" sand tire, keep in mind they are not street legal. At the time, radial tires had not been in use and am showing my age. 
Radials are alot better in the sand than bias tires. 
Nothing replaces common sense (ask me later about my brother and I pushing an International Travel All with mud grips off the beach in Cape Hatteras)


----------



## DavidCorpusTX (Aug 11, 2005)

Cooper ATR's work excellent in sand. Pulled out many a truck with BFG AT or MT with good old Coopers.


----------



## El Primero (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for the insight fellas.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Dune Grapplers had 2 sets of them on my 7500 lbs 2500 good in mud also just not great on wet roads.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

i have wore out remington mud brutes on my truck and they work great having very little tread left........... if someone hasn't mentioned it, a good idea is to carry a 12V portable compressor with you and let a little air outta your tires when you hit the beach....... it'll give'em a bigger footprint/better flotation but don't lower'em so much that you drive'em off the rims

air'em back up when you hit the pavement


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Pretty much any AT type tire is going to do well in the sand if you air it down to 15-20 PSI. Don't spend the money on fancy sand specific tires. Get something that will last, and invest in a 12 V air compressor and a set of air down valves do you don't have to sit there for 5 min with each tire to air it down.


X2!! Any Tire will do pretty much. Spin it over twice and you're done regardless!!! Momentum and traction are KING in sand.:brew2:


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*BACK WHEN*

Back before you were required to have insurance etc.We used to run AIRCRAFT TIRES there heavy and almost imposible to puncture.And were dirt cheap.Because if I remember right they could only make so many landings and have to change them out.We used them on farm trailers and such too.......CVA34


----------

